# Yolk absorption ?



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Someone inform me on what this is


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's some info from another site:



> It takes from 12 to 24 hours in most cases for the chicks to hatch from the time they pip the shells, that is if the humidity is correct for the hatching process. At the time of the pip, the egg yolk is still outside the body of the chick. The actual hatch will not begin, usually, until the yolk is absorbed. In a case where the humidity was too high (and especially when the temperature was also too high) chicks can complete the hatch and still have unabsorbed yolk.


----------

